# Uva-Q Cumple un añito más.



## Vampiro

Uvita!!!!
¿Llegué primero?
Feliz cumpleaños, amiga.
Un beso.


----------



## romarsan

*uvita Preciosa *

*feliz CumpleaÑos*

*guardanos Un Trocito De Tarta Que Vamos Para AllÁ*


*un Besazo*
*ro*​


----------



## Antpax

¡Muchas Felicidades Uvita! Como supongo que alguien se ocupará del vino, traigo algo para acompañar.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## bb008

*¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS UVA-Q! LO QUE PUSO ANTPAX YO LE AGREGO UNAS 

 Y UNA MESA DE 

 PARA ACOMPAÑAR... *


----------



## Metztli

Uva!!!

Felicidades!!! Que todo sea amor y paz! 





Ya coopere con el vinito... a ver que más nos traen...

Un abrazo muy grande, Uva!


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas Felicidades Uvita! 

Espero que el día de hoy recibas el tratamiento de reina que mereces . Además la edad vuelve más sexys a las personas, para muestra basta un botón . 

Abrazotes y besotes,
Beatriz


----------



## polli

*¡MUY FELIZ CUMPLE, UVITAA!!!!*
*que disfrutes mucho tu día *
*y que recibas todo el amor que te merecés*
*Y algo dulce para después de lo que han traído los demás*​ 
*Besoososos*​ 
*Pau*​ 
​


----------



## Eugin

¡Querida *Emi-Uvita*, linda!! ¡Feliz Cumple, otra vez!!!

Ven rápido a recoger el presente que te traje... ¡no te garantizo que lo pueda mantener así por mucho tiempo más!!!! 

¡Que lo pases más que bien y sigas festejando todo el fin de semana!!!! 

*Beso grande*


----------



## Fernita

Querida Uvita:

¡Feliz, feliz en tu día!

Menos mal que no llegué tarde esta
vez para desearte la mayor
de las felicidades en tu día.

¡Mirá lo que te compré!

*regalito1*

*regalito2*

¡Espero que en el regalo número 2
estén tus deseos y que se cumplan!

Fernita ​


----------



## silvia fernanda

♪♪♪ *Muy Feliz cumple. Uvita* ♪♪♪

Que se cumplan todos tus deseos

Silvia

​


----------



## alexacohen

Pues llego tarde... Mi querida Uva, el virus que se ha instalado en mi ordenador no quiere irse por lo que no puedo enviarte ningún regalo de cumple (de momento, voy a ver si consigo una potente vacuna anti-virus urgentemente).

Pero te envío todo mi cariño en tu día, y ya sabes que tienes una amiga incondicional en este lado del charco.

Alexa


----------



## krolaina

Y eso que estaba avisada... ¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!

Ale, Ro, Tampi, Giny...qué pasa? dónde están George y los demás? ¡Sin los chicos no hay fiesta completa!

Abrazos Uvita


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Y eso que estaba avisada... ¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!
> 
> Ale, Ro, Tampi...qué pasa? dónde están George y los demás? ¡Sin los chicos no hay fiesta completa!
> 
> Abrazos Uvita


 
¡Coño! ¿Y Vampi y yo qué somos?


----------



## Tezzaluna

Feliz (Belated) Cumpleaños, Uvita linda.

Espero que hayás pasado el día divino.

Besos,

TezzaLuna


----------



## Eugin

Antpax said:


> ¡Coño! ¿Y Vampi y yo qué somos?


 
Es que a ustedes dos no los conocemos... (al menos yo...)

A lo mejor, si tuviéramos la dicha de verlos en fotos, estarían en la "top list" y George y sus Ocean`s Eleven estarían relegados a un cuarto o quinto lugar.... hay que ver...


----------



## bb008

Antpax said:


> ¡Coño! ¿Y Vampi y yo qué somos?


 



Disculpa, pero esto a mí me ha dado, mucha risa, te quedo tan cómico...nada Antonio, reconoce que eres una hormiguita y los vampiros dan miedo... pero tranquilos CHICOS, panas si hay...


----------



## Tampiqueña

krolaina said:


> Y eso que estaba avisada... ¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!
> 
> Ale, Ro, Tampi, Giny...qué pasa? dónde están George y los demás? ¡Sin los chicos no hay fiesta completa!
> 
> Abrazos Uvita


 
Como el número de mujeres supera al de hombres en esta fiesta, lo justo es equilibrar un poco las cosas. Aquí traigo a unos colados, no son tan guapos como Vampiro y Ant  pero tampoco se merecen un desprecio .

Abrazos

¿Y dónde está Uvita?


----------



## romarsan

Tampiqueña said:


> Como el número de mujeres supera al de hombres en esta fiesta, lo justo es equilibrar un poco las cosas. Aquí traigo a unos colados, no son tan guapos como Vampiro y Ant  pero tampoco se merecen un desprecio .
> 
> Abrazos
> 
> ¿Y dónde está Uvita?


 

¡Por supuesto que no Tampi!
Despreciar no se debe despreciar a nadie, jejeje
Además, si vienen contigo, seguro que son buena gente
Besotes


----------



## speedier

Knock knock..................

Anybody home?

Hellooooooooooooooo!

Oh no! Don't let the party be over!

Oh dear, silly me. Of all the times to oversleep!

Best thing I can do is to creep away and just leave a belated birthday card for darling charming Uvita, together with a small token of my appreciation
 


Happy birthday Uvita, and many more of them.


----------



## UVA-Q

Vampiro said:


> Uvita!!!!
> ¿Llegué primero?
> Feliz cumpleaños, amiga.
> Un beso.


 

SIIII, LLEGASTE PRIMERO!!!! Y es que te desvelaste, querido, ya debías estar bien dormido en la hora que abriste este hilo  Muchísimas gracias mi querido amigo, te mando muchos besos!!!!  Perdón por responder hasta ahora


----------



## UVA-Q

romarsan said:


> *uvita Preciosa *​
> 
> *feliz CumpleaÑos*​
> *guardanos Un Trocito De Tarta Que Vamos Para AllÁ*​
> 
> *un Besazo*
> 
> *ro*​


 

Gracias linda Ro!!!! pues te sigue esperando aquí la tarta, eh??? 
Besos mil!!!!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

Antpax said:


> ¡Muchas Felicidades Uvita! Como supongo que alguien se ocupará del vino, traigo algo para acompañar.
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> Ant


 
Wow!!! qué delicia!!!! Gracias hormiga, qué espléndido regalo!!!! me encanta!  

Besos!


----------



## UVA-Q

bb008 said:


> *¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS UVA-Q! LO QUE PUSO ANTPAX YO LE AGREGO UNAS
> 
> Y UNA MESA DE
> 
> PARA ACOMPAÑAR... *


 
Gracias BB!!! Estoy hecha, amigos, vino y comida, qué más puedo necesitar????
Muchas gracias y muchos besos!!!!


----------



## romarsan

*YUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*
*VOLVIÓ UVITA*


*chicos, fiesta...*​


----------



## UVA-Q

Metztli said:


> Uva!!!
> 
> Felicidades!!! Que todo sea amor y paz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya coopere con el vinito... a ver que más nos traen...
> 
> Un abrazo muy grande, Uva!


 
Muchas gracias Metztli!!!! muchos abrazos!!!!


----------



## bb008

Por fin, yo si decía estamos celebrando sin la cumpleañera...


----------



## UVA-Q

Tampiqueña said:


> ¡Muchas Felicidades Uvita!
> 
> Espero que el día de hoy recibas el tratamiento de reina que mereces . Además la edad vuelve más sexys a las personas, para muestra basta un botón .
> 
> Abrazotes y besotes,
> Beatriz


 
Ay amiga!!! Espero que aplique igualito en mi caso!!!! jajajajajaja mil gracias, gracias de verdad mi querida amiga!!!!
Muchos Besos!!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

polli said:


> *¡MUY FELIZ CUMPLE, UVITAA!!!!*
> 
> *que disfrutes mucho tu día *
> *y que recibas todo el amor que te merecés*
> *Y algo dulce para después de lo que han traído los demás*​
> *Besoososos*​
> *Pau*​


 
Muchas gracias querida Polli!!!!! Qué gusto verte!!!!!! Gracias por el dulce regalo!!!! 
Besos!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

Eugin said:


> ¡Querida *Emi-Uvita*, linda!! ¡Feliz Cumple, otra vez!!!
> 
> Ven rápido a recoger el presente que te traje... ¡no te garantizo que lo pueda mantener así por mucho tiempo más!!!!
> 
> ¡Que lo pases más que bien y sigas festejando todo el fin de semana!!!!
> 
> *Beso grande*


 
Gracias otra vez, querida Euge!!!!   Hermoso el regalo! muchas gracias, otra vez :S jajajaja! Besos Eugin! Gracias por resistir, no sé cómo has podido con la tentación ....pues creo que me llevo el triste título de impuntual


----------



## UVA-Q

Fernita said:


> Querida Uvita:​
> 
> 
> ¡Feliz, feliz en tu día!​
> Menos mal que no llegué tarde esta
> vez para desearte la mayor
> de las felicidades en tu día.​
> ¡Mirá lo que te compré!​
> *regalito1*​
> *regalito2*​
> ¡Espero que en el regalo número 2
> estén tus deseos y que se cumplan!​
> 
> Fernita ​


 
Gracias linda Fer!!!! se ve tan hermoso, que no me atrevo a tocar las uvas , gracias mil, y millones de abrazos!!!! 
Siempre llegas puntual... tarde yo, no tengo vergüenza!!!! Soy de las personas que si no corrijo esto de la impuntualidad, voy a llegar tarde a mi servicio funeral!!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

silvia fernanda said:


> ♪♪♪ *Muy Feliz cumple. Uvita* ♪♪♪​
> Que se cumplan todos tus deseos​
> Silvia​
> 
> ​


 
Muchas gracias Silvia!!!!
Besos


----------



## UVA-Q

alexacohen said:


> Pues llego tarde... Mi querida Uva, el virus que se ha instalado en mi ordenador no quiere irse por lo que no puedo enviarte ningún regalo de cumple (de momento, voy a ver si consigo una potente vacuna anti-virus urgentemente).
> 
> Pero te envío todo mi cariño en tu día, y ya sabes que tienes una amiga incondicional en este lado del charco.
> 
> Alexa


 
Tarde???? esa fui yo querida amiga!!!! mi regalo es tenerles aquí, no necesito más...gracias por venir Ale! no me esperaba semejante fiesta y yo ausente!!!!! soy el verdadero colmo de colmos!!!!!

Gracias Ale, igualmente de este lado del océano, lo sabes verdad? incondicionales entonces!!!! Besos!!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

krolaina said:


> Y eso que estaba avisada... ¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!
> 
> Ale, Ro, Tampi, Giny...qué pasa? dónde están George y los demás? ¡Sin los chicos no hay fiesta completa!
> 
> Abrazos Uvita


 

Gracias Krolaina!!! oye...por aquí había dos bailadores, bailarines?? jaja no importa, el caso es que podemos bailar con ellos, no? muy guapos y atentos también eh? unos verdaderos caballeros!!!!!
Gracias por venir!!


----------



## UVA-Q

Tezzaluna said:


> Feliz (Belated) Cumpleaños, Uvita linda.
> 
> Espero que hayás pasado el día divino.
> 
> Besos,
> 
> TezzaLuna


 
Muchas (so very belated!!!) Gracias querida Tezz!!!! Qué alegría que hayas estado aquí!!!!!

Muchos Besos!!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

Tampiqueña said:


> Como el número de mujeres supera al de hombres en esta fiesta, lo justo es equilibrar un poco las cosas. Aquí traigo a unos colados, no son tan guapos como Vampiro y Ant  pero tampoco se merecen un desprecio .
> 
> Abrazos
> 
> ¿Y dónde está Uvita?


 
Ya vine, llegué, estoy aquí!
(por fin)


----------



## UVA-Q

speedier said:


> Knock knock..................
> 
> Anybody home?
> 
> Hellooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Oh no! Don't let the party be over!
> 
> Oh dear, silly me. Of all the times to oversleep!
> 
> Best thing I can do is to creep away and just leave a belated birthday card for darling charming Uvita, together with a small token of my appreciation
> 
> 
> Thank you so very much dearest Mouse!  that mouse in the muffin is so tender!!!! Muchas gracias querido speedier!!!!! Te mando muchos besos!!!
> 
> Happy birthday Uvita, and many more of them.


----------



## UVA-Q

romarsan said:


> *YUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*
> 
> *VOLVIÓ UVITA*​
> 
> 
> *chicos, fiesta...*​


 
Jajaja linda Ro!!!! eres todo un encanto!!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

bb008 said:


> Por fin, yo si decía estamos celebrando sin la cumpleañera...


 
Es que no los quería cumplir!!!! jajaja ...lo siento mucho, pero he llegado, sigamos la fiesta, si?


----------



## Priss

_*Uvita querida *_

_*Llego tardísimo a tu cumpleaños, pero de todas maneras, quiero felicitarte.    Tú eres una persona muy especial en los foros.. Jejeje, y cada vez que veo una uvita me acuerdo de ti. *_

_*Que Dios te bendiga mucho, uvita preciosa.*_


----------



## Caliban

Igual yo, super tarde para felicitarte y a la vez agradecerte por toda las veces que me has ayudado!!
Espero que la hayas pasado genial

Saludos,
Caliban


----------



## UVA-Q

Priss said:


> _*Uvita querida *_
> 
> _*Llego tardísimo a tu cumpleaños, pero de todas maneras, quiero felicitarte.    Tú eres una persona muy especial en los foros.. Jejeje, y cada vez que veo una uvita me acuerdo de ti. *_
> 
> _*Que Dios te bendiga mucho, uvita preciosa.*_


 
Muchísimas gracias Priss!!!! nunca es tarde, hombre, que la fiesta sigue!
 En verdad, muchas muchas gracias por venir, por tus felicitaciones y bendiciones, que con mucho cariño recibo 

Besos


----------



## UVA-Q

Caliban said:


> Igual yo, super tarde para felicitarte y a la vez agradecerte por toda las veces que me has ayudado!!
> Espero que la hayas pasado genial
> 
> Saludos,
> Caliban


 
Muchas gracias Caliban! lo dicho: nunca es tarde "para felicitar ni para disculparse" solía decir mi abuela   Qué gusto retribuir un poquitín a toda la ayuda que he recibido! Seguimos de fiesta aquí con tan hermosas personas.

Abrazos


----------



## Mirlo

Uva querida, aunque tarde:

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!



​


----------



## UVA-Q

Mirlo said:


> Uva querida, aunque tarde:​
> 
> FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
Muchísimas gracias Mirlo!!!!! Nunca, nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena   (ésa frase la aprendí aquí) 

Un abrazo


----------



## ILT

¡Felicidades! Mi pretexto para felicitarte tarde es que quería que la dicha de la fecha te durara más,


----------



## UVA-Q

ILT said:


> ¡Felicidades! Mi pretexto para felicitarte tarde es que quería que la dicha de la fecha te durara más,


 

Ah! pues muchísimas gracias, muy buen "pretexto" funcionó a la perfección!!!!

Abrazo


----------

